# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Ndjehem Shume E Merzitur!

## elonaJ10

HI! Kam nja 3 muaj qe ndjehem shume e merzitur me jeten. Asgje nuk me duket e bukur dhe si arsye per te jetuar. Qe kur zgjohem ne mengjes, e urrej diten qe do te jete perpara sepse e di qe do te bej te njejten gje si gjithmone, te shkoj ne shkolle, pune etj. Ne familje, ka shume here qe nuk dua ti shprehem ose ti flas njeriu. Mbyllem me veten time, dhe e shoh qe kjo gje po me shkaterron pak e nga pak. Ju lutem postoni nje pergjigje nqs e dini nga me vjen gjithe kjo merzitje dhe percmim per jeten.
Thanks!

----------


## baobabi

Holding out For a Hero 

Where have all the good men gone
And where are all the gods?
Where's the street-wise Hercules
To fight the rising odds?
Isn't there a white knight upon a fiery steed?
Late at night I toss and turn and dream
of what I need

I need a hero
I'm holding out for a hero 'til the end of the night
He's gotta be strong
And he's gotta be fast
And he's gotta be fresh from the fight
I need a hero
I'm holding out for a hero 'til the morning light
He's gotta be sure
And it's gotta be soon
And he's gotta be larger than life
Somewhere after midnight
In my wildest fantasy
Somewhere just beyond my reach
There's someone reaching back for me
Racing on the thunder end rising with the heat
It's gonna take a superman to sweep me off my feet

(Chorus)

Up where the mountains meet the heavens above
Out where the lightning splits the sea
I would swear that there's someone somewhere
Watching me

Through the wind end the chill and the rain
And the storm and the flood
I can feel his approach
Like the fire in my blood

----------


## Vicky11

Elona shpirt pse merzitesh ti? Para 2 vjetesh kam kalu nje gjendje te ngjashme, asgje nuk me terhiqte, asgje s'kishte kuptim ne jeten time. Ishte dhe nje rast qe doja te vrisja veten me ca ilace po si perfundim s'e bera (thank God).  Mundohu te gjesh dicka qe te pelqen, nje hobi ose nje person qe je attractive to. Mesa lexova ti jeton ne NY, eshte i madh dhe patjeter do gjesh dicka qe te terheq. Kur ndjehesh shume keq dhe s'do te flasesh me njeri, drive somewhere ne ndonje quiet vend dhe mundohu te besh nje liste te gjerave qe mund te te japin kenaqesi. Mund te nisesh te merresh me ndonje sport, ose mbase ke talent te shkruash poezi ose te kendosh. Get a boyfriend too. Une keshtu e kalova ate periudhe. Nisa te merrja klasa kercimi se vdes te kercej, zura nje boyfriend qe kaloja kohen dhe me beri te harroja merzitjen, pastaj jane dhe prinderit. Ata zakonisht nuk kuptojne po mundohu te flasesh dhe tu hapesh dhe tu thuash cfare gjera kerkon qe te ndryshojne in your ralationship. Shoqeria ka shume rendesi. Mundohu te besh sa me shume friends dhe te dilni cdo weekend (movies, fast-food, mall, u know). Po ashtu edhe muzika ka rendesi, try to relate to the songs that u like. Nuk e di a te ndihmova ndopak po te pakten te tregova my experience. Shpresoj qe te ndjehesh me mire these coming days dhe po ashtu me kthej pergjigje ok zemer?

----------


## korçar

Elonke po pse keshtu me lali?!
Mos u merzit se i ka jeta keto, mbahe veten.
Mbase mund te ngushellohesh duke i thene vetes se edhe ata qe duken te lumtur ne te vertete nuk jane aq sa tregohen.
Mund te duket pessimiste por deshiroj te te them qe te mos shpresosh shume tek ndihma e te tjerve por te ngrihesh vete ne kembe, se me pak vullnet gjithçka eshte e mundur :perqeshje: randaj jepi, kurajo!
"Mbas shiut del dielli."
Mos u bej merak se cdo gje do rregullohet per vete faktin se kur arrin fundin nuk mund te besh gje tjeter veçse te ngrihesh lart.
Pastaj nje vajze me nje emer hyjnor si ky tendi s'mund te mos jete e lumtur...

----------


## elonaJ10

Faleminderit Vickyt 11 dhe Korcarit, per keshillat qe me dhate. Do te mundihem qe ti ndjek me sa kame mundesi.
                                                                Thanks

----------


## Erion tjeter

'Ka edhe me keq' 

Duke mos dashur te bie ne kundershtim me nje nga parafolesit - ne jete ka mundesi te biesh ne fund te detit dhe atehere do te kuptosh se ka edhe me poshte. Mendohu nje here, jane te gjitha kto qe po te ndodhin te keqija relativisht? Mendohu sa gjera mund te shkojne akoma me keq.

Nje gje eshte e sigurte, things can always get worst.

P.s. merru me dicka qe you will be looking forward to. Nje moto, jeta behet shume monotone pa moto. Dhe duke menduar qe disa njerez kane moton e tyre te jetojne deri sa te behet kontakti midis nesh e jashte-tokesoreve  - jam i sigurte se edhe ti mund ta gjesh nje moto. Por mundohu te jete brenda tokes, lol.

Merru me nje sport ne te cilin mund te clirosh energjite e tua. Para ca kohesh kam qen edhe une shume i merzitur edhe me dukej sikur te gjith ishin kundra meje. Atehere fillova te shkoj ne ice skating lol. Sic tha dikush me larte - dil vete nga kjo situate. Mos prit nga te tjeret. 

Hej, mos u merzit, nuk ke ca i ben, kshtu e ka jeta, but **** it. When youre in Rome - do as the Romans do, kane thene romaket. Kshtu edhe ti, when youre in this world - do as people do; live. And learn though. Dicka qe te mbash mend: The past is history, the future is mystery and the present is a gift, that's why is called 'the present'. Jetoje jeten dhe mesohu ti adaptohesh ambientit. 

Edhe mos haro: anything that doesnt kill you - it makes you stronger. If man survived through the rough primitive and ice ages - im sure you can.

Nje menyre tjeter te ndihmosh veten tende eshte duke ndihmuar te tjeret. There is a lot of potential in you, just like in all of us. Dhe disa prej nesh nuk munden ta kuptojne. Duke ndihmuar te tjeret do te kuptosh se nuk eshte e rende te cohesh ne kembe edhe vete. Mundohu te rrallosh aktivitete te rende per trurin, mos e lodh trurin por gjithashtu mundohu ta mbash te okupuar. Une kuptova se shahu, pas disa lojerash - me shkaktonte stres. Gjithmone mundohu te vizitosh nje vend te ri. Do te ishte mire qe cdo jave te takoheshe me njerez te rinj (new introductions) gjithashtu. Nqs merzitesh vertete atehere mos mendo se po tregohesh e dobet duke e shprehur. If you feel like crying - cry. Mos te te vij rende nga emocionet e tua. Kur qan njeriu pastron shpirtin e tij. 
Behu doctor i vetes, mundohu ta shikosh pyllin nga larte. Ku? Kur? Kush? Pse? Si? Kuptoi gjerat me mire dhe ne nje fare menyre do ndiesh e kenaqur me veten.

Edhe me e rendesishmja: Shrehja qe te gjithe e dine dhe quite frankly Im getting sick of it - tregohu optimiste. Mendohu nje here se cfare duan te thone njerzit me kte shprehje dhe gjej versionin tend inspirues.

Ja kalofsh mire :-)))

----------

